
Confluent Raises a Series B - nehanarkhede
http://www.confluent.io/blog/confluent-raises-a-series-b-funding
======
gshx
Congrats Confluent. I'm excited about the Schema Registry piece and where that
can go: [https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-
registry](https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-registry)
[http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/540072/elements/products/diagr...](http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/540072/elements/products/diagram_3.png)

------
trb8
Confluent seems to be assembling a pretty impressive team.

[https://twitter.com/jaykreps/status/609408453920985088](https://twitter.com/jaykreps/status/609408453920985088)

[https://twitter.com/nehanarkhede/status/615549407597989888](https://twitter.com/nehanarkhede/status/615549407597989888)

[https://twitter.com/nehanarkhede/status/618057266021933056](https://twitter.com/nehanarkhede/status/618057266021933056)

------
erichmond
As someone who is a real-time streams enthusiast, I think this is a topic not
getting anywhere near enough attention, given the benefits these kinds of
architectures give us.

------
bankim
Congrats Neha! Way to go!

